# MX with Dual T2



## The Sanch (Apr 10, 2010)

Just want some opinions/suggestions. 

1. (2) T212D4
2. MX3000.1
(specs)
2 X 750 Watts RMS into 4 Ohm 
2 X 1200 Watts RMS into 2 Ohm 
2 X 1500 Watts RMS into 1 Ohm Mono 
1 X 3000 Watts RMS into 2 Ohm Mono 
Subsonic Filter 24 dB variable from 10-150 hZ
3. SuperBass ProBox

This is a bridgeable monoblock, however, it may not go below 2ohm. I was going to bridge the T2s at a 2ohm load, hoping to deliver 1500rms to each. I know it is not max, but what do ya'll think of this set up?


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

The mx is a dual mono block, there are actually 2 mono blocks inside the chasis.. When briged they are actually stacked is why you only get 2 ohms, you will have to run 1 ohm on each side, it is not stereo, as you are truly running 2 seperate mono blocks, do not try to drop the 3000.1 down to 1 ohm, you will fry it... you will need to change woofers, or get less power than you want, there is no way around that. You need dual 2 ohm subs if you want to use the amp to its fullest.

well let me rephrase that, dont try running stacked at 1 ohm, you need to run your woofers 2 ohm each, and 1 on each side of amp..


----------



## The Sanch (Apr 10, 2010)

dman said:


> The mx is a dual mono block, there are actually 2 mono blocks inside the chasis.. When briged they are actually stacked is why you only get 2 ohms, you will have to run 1 ohm on each side, it is not stereo, as you are truly running 2 seperate mono blocks, do not try to drop the 3000.1 down to 1 ohm, you will fry it... you will need to change woofers, or get less power than you want, there is no way around that. You need dual 2 ohm subs if you want to use the amp to its fullest.
> 
> well let me rephrase that, dont try running stacked at 1 ohm, you need to run your woofers 2 ohm each, and 1 on each side of amp..


I understand that it isn't 1ohm stable. Right now I have two T1s(4ohms), each to its own channel, guesstimating about 700rms each. So, with the T2s (also 4ohms), bridging both of them would have no effect? Not worth it? Both sets of my T1s are T2s are 4ohm. If I want to run my T2s that I have now with this amp, what is the best solution? Or should I suck it up and stay with my T1s :worried:.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

The Sanch said:


> I understand that it isn't 1ohm stable. Right now I have two T1s(4ohms), each to its own channel, guesstimating about 700rms each. So, with the T2s (also 4ohms), bridging both of them would have no effect? Not worth it? Both sets of my T1s are T2s are 4ohm. If I want to run my T2s that I have now with this amp, what is the best solution? Or should I suck it up and stay with my T1s :worried:.


ok, im a little confused,,, If your WOOFERS are dual 4 ohm speakers, you would wire them parralel for a 2 ohm load, that would give you a 2 ohm load on each side of the amp, giving you more power.. you would be better off having a dual 2 ohm speakrs, then you can parrallel them for a 1 ohm load per side, or parrallel then series them for a 2 ohm mono load.. Am i making sense here or just confusing you more... If you can maximize the ohm load to the amp, you will get the best power.


----------



## The Sanch (Apr 10, 2010)

dman said:


> ok, im a little confused,,, If your WOOFERS are dual 4 ohm speakers, you would wire them parralel for a 2 ohm load, that would give you a 2 ohm load on each side of the amp, giving you more power.. you would be better off having a dual 2 ohm speakrs, then you can parrallel them for a 1 ohm load per side, or parrallel then series them for a 2 ohm mono load.. Am i making sense here or just confusing you more... If you can maximize the ohm load to the amp, you will get the best power.


Your making sense don't worry!  I think I may end up wiring them parallel. But I really just want to know how the T2s would performed bridged. Also, check your PM.


----------



## The Sanch (Apr 10, 2010)

And if I wire them to 2ohm, and if it's 1ohm per side, does that mean the amp may cook? Because it says not to go below 2ohm. Or does it mean thans 2ohm total...


----------



## The Sanch (Apr 10, 2010)

Never mind I get it, lol, you already answered the question...Dislexic sometimes here.


----------

